# Texel/rex Litter Progression Thread



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is Day Three...









Day Five









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I will keep progressing every 2 to 3 pages. Looks like I have 4 different shades so far. 
I can't wait to see them grow! It's a black rex carrying angora doe to a dove texel buck.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Very cute!! I love little fuzzies!! <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

awww, fuzzy hairless and a creamy creamy brown!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Just a quick sneak peak into the nest. They are getting so big!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg omg!!!! They're so cute


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Do I see the fuzzy's nose peeking up in the center of the first pic?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wigglers!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay, so right now I am thinking that the first two are texel. The others are rex, smooth, and a fuzzy. 
They are almost all spoken for, but there is at least two left...maybe three. That silver texel is a doe and she looks just like dad, so she might stay with me. 
I am definatly keeping the fuzzy..how could you not love those ears! TOOOO cute! I won't breed this set again anyway so I just want cute babies to keep as pets. 
Both of those appear to be girls. They are at a hard stage to be 100 percent. (at least in my eyes)

Do you all agree with me on coats? The first two just have much longer curlier coats than the others.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Growing up!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

the little male next to the chocolate, is he a blue?

They're all super cute <3


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope, a lilac!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely little sheepies.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Just an update on a couple...sorry my batteries went dead before getting the rest. But here are my favorites!

Little Buck sheep! (for sale) He is just such a HAM! Very calm and sweet! 








And my two keeper girls!
The dove texel who looks JUST like dad! She is also very calm and sweet!








And her almost naked fuzzy sister! She is a crazy nut!!! Runs, squeaks, mad-mouse! But does calm down in your hands! LOL! 








Gotta love those ears! 
Anyway I will try to get updates on the others soon! Enjoy!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Why do all hairless and naked fuzzies have huge ears?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

They don't, the lack of fur around the base gives the illusion that they are a lot bigger


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely! Progression pics are my favorite!


----------

